# Missouri Bug Hunt III



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2008)

Well we had yet another spectacular Bug Hunt this year. Unfortunately I had to leave Saturday evening however I do have a few pics to share with you all.

Talk about a motley crew!


It may not show up good in this pic but there is a Latrodectus mactans attacking a grasshopper that I threw into its web


Look closely here. There was 2 Aphonopelma hentzi living under the same rock!


Since Collard Lizards usually wont sit still for pics you usually have to catch them lol


The coneflowers were in full glory


This year Josh found a Pygmy Rattlesnake! What a find!!!


There were some crazy dogs running around there! Yeah my dogs are a little crazy at times LOL
Medina


Ruger


Huacho


Habitat pics



Centruroides vittatus






See this stone?






Underneath is an Aphonopelma hentzi preparing to molt






Note the shallow bowl shaped scrape that the spider has prepared






This is a typical tarantula burrow underneath the rocks....






This would be the Aphonopelma hentzi that lives there






At night we had this visitor


----------



## crpy (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool pics, hope the doggies know to stay away from the pigmys


----------



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2008)

crpy said:


> Cool pics, hope the doggies know to stay away from the pigmys


I am sure they do now! Each dog has been bitten by a copperheads


----------



## dtknow (Jun 9, 2008)

err...good idea to handle that buttoned bugger?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2008)

dtknow said:


> err...good idea to handle that buttoned bugger?


That wasnt me, I just took the pics. 

He should have just put it in his pocket, right?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 9, 2008)

here is AZ, we find behlei in that EXACT same fashion. the burrows look just like that as well. hentzi are really cool. great post.


----------



## Warduke (Jun 10, 2008)

Great pics and that is a beautiful pygmy nice find.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 10, 2008)

nice pics...I really liked the cecropia


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool stuff.  Thanks for sharing Brian.

Eric


----------



## Brian S (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Eric,
When are you gonna join us at a bug hunt?


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 11, 2008)

When the next one? It's really beautiful out there...

Thanks for the pics Brian!


----------



## Brian S (Jun 11, 2008)

Scott, It will be next May or June. Road trip!!!! I'll see you then


----------



## BACKWOODS (Jun 14, 2008)

The bug hunt was awsome me and the girls loved it we will be going next year 2 of A.henzi,s i brought home have already had sacs


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Eric,
That isnt the wolf spider you stepped on, is it? LOLOLOL


----------



## BACKWOODS (Jun 16, 2008)

*Wolfspider*

HaHa Brian that made me feel bad Brian,s like hey Eric come here and look at this and im like skwarsh what Brian I dont see anything.By the way im getting some of those crazy looking pandinus sp.and a P.maranda,P.tigrinawesseli tomorrow ill post some pics as soon as possible and in a couple of weeks i will prolly be taking my mom and aunt down to see the mountains.How are your C.sculpturatus doing?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2008)

They are doing ok


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 16, 2008)

Brian S said:


> ...Road trip!!!! I'll see you then


You just might.... Sounds like a blast.


----------

